
What the astronauts on the ISS are seeing - pm24601
http://iss.astroviewer.net/
======
yompers888
I had a professor who was an astronaut for four missions, the longest being
just shy of 200 days, and on the last day of class he just did a presentation
about his time with NASA. He said that, with every minute of his day being
scheduled, he and the others needed to find something to pursue, and for him
it was taking pictures of all the Navy bases where he'd ever been stationed.
So he'd keep an eye on the monitors showing where they were, and every once in
a while they'd cross near one of his old bases, so he'd snap a picture. It was
pretty cool seeing his overhead pictures and knowing he actually captured them
(and not from the screen on Google Earth.)

I guess the orbit tracker just reminded me of that presentation.

------
kbaker
If you think a google map is close to what the astronauts are seeing, the HDEV
payload will blow your mind:

[http://www.ustream.tv/channel/iss-hdev-
payload](http://www.ustream.tv/channel/iss-hdev-payload)

------
a3n
Sweet.

A nice extra touch on the ground track map would be a circle indicating how
far from their ground point they can see. But I don't know, maybe they can't
see far enough to make such a circle interesting.

